# Help! problemswith new computer and Win32k.sys



## Tim_Sama (Feb 3, 2008)

i got a new computer recently and have installed every driver i needed and directX and everything, but when i try and run certain games right as it starts up it will go to the blue screen of death and say that theres is an error with Win32k.sys. the games i have had prblems with so far are: GunZ: The Duel, and Spider-Man.


----------



## Tim_Sama (Feb 3, 2008)

sorry heres the technical information:
STOP: 0x00000050 (0xE1B08304, 0x00000000, 0xBF89412B, 0x00000001)

Win32k.sys ADDRESS BF89412b BASE AT BF800000, DATE STAMP 45f013f6


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

This might fix it.

http://thehotfixshare.net/board/index.php?showtopic=5734

Download that file.

Then drag and drop the hotfix on this program to install it:

http://www.mediafire.com/?4xxagdxu1dz


----------



## Tim_Sama (Feb 3, 2008)

uhhh viruses much????


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Tim_Sama said:


> uhhh viruses much????


I wouldn't think so.

Both opened perfectly fine on my pc?


----------



## Tim_Sama (Feb 3, 2008)

well my computer found a Trojan or two and some other files that were viruses.but that could've been from a pop up or something i don't know.
and i'm a little unclear on your instructions


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I just scanned both files and they came up clean. If it makes you feel any better, you can get the Hot fix from Microsoft directly here.
Under the 'Resolution' header they give download info.


----------



## moses1489 (Mar 4, 2008)

i have this same exact problem with MS Flight Simulator X

as soon as it goes to the loading screen, i get a blue screen, which says:

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

win23k.sys 

blah blah blah

i submitted the hotfix thing to microsoft, so just waitin on them. some help pl0x :sigh:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Tim_Sama said:


> well my computer found a Trojan or two and some other files that were viruses.but that could've been from a pop up or something i don't know.
> and i'm a little unclear on your instructions


what antivirus are you using?also are you sure your computer doesnt have a virus previous to downloading this file?


----------



## moses1489 (Mar 4, 2008)

umm...

is anyone gonna help me with this problem, pl0x? :grin:

it happens with every game i run :sigh:

warcraft 3, battlefield 1942, flight simulator, etc....

i open up the game, and it just goes to the blue screen.

S O S

HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

